# Black-eyed guppy fry?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I just noticed a two week old guppy fry that does not have any "white" around it's eyes. Is this a mutation/defect, a disease, or a result of very high lighting on the tank? It is both eyes and while it makes the eyes look bigger, I don't think they are actually larger than any of the other tankmates eyes. Don't now if any of the environment info below is relevant, figured I'd put it in just in case!


1. Size of tank? 55 gallon, set up two months
2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? zero
b. Nitrite? zero
c. Nitrate? zero
d. pH, KH and GH? pH 6.8, don't have test kits for KH and GH
e. Test kit? Mardel "dip stick"
3. Temperature? 24.5 C
4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? Freshwater
5. How long the aquarium has been set up? Two months
6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
- Bunch of guppy fry, 5 peppered cory's
7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? N/A in this case
8. a. Any live plants? 1/2 the tank has live plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Ecocomplete substrate
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? One large resin artificial "driftwood"
9. a. Filtration? Eheim 2215 canister
b. Heater? [email protected] watt Eheim
10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 8 hours/day. Bulbs: until yesterday, two T5HO, currently using 1 T5HO 5,000K bulb
b. Any sunlight exposure? No sunlight exposure
11. a. Water change schedule? Change every other day, 5-10 gallons per change
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Municipal water
d. Water conditioner used? Something from Petco??
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Infrequent/not at all!
12. Foods? Flake
How often are they fed? 2x/day small amount
13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? NO
b. Appearance of poop? normal
c. Appearance of gills? normal
14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? NO


​


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would not worry about it. It happens normally with guppies from time to time.

I'm not usually convinced by dip stick tests though.:?


----------

